# Retro Bathroom Suites



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I've posted this up in the general Off-Topic area of the forum but though I would post I here in case anyone knew of a local company.

My Fiancee and I have just purchased our first property. The property is of an older style that requires a full upgrade internally but there are some 'quirky' features that I think are to good just to throw out..

The Bathroom










Although it is not to our tastes I sure someone out there has an interest in this sort of style.

So does anyone know of a company that deal in buying retro bathroom suites?


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Try some of the reclamation yards, they might be interested or chuck it on gumtree.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

brokenbog.com may take it


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

My sister has a similar suite in her house, she likes it. I'm sure there is a market for this sort of thing so definately don't let it go down the dump. I had a replacement kithchen fitted, instead of letting them take it away I sold the old one for £400 which when you consider our kitchen is large then that was a bargain for someone and a little extra cash for me, sold via Friday free ads.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I never even thought of someone buying old (ahem "Retro") bathroom suites, me and my gf have just brought our first house aswel, so let me know how you get on with selling it, as our's is probably in the same state as that.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

would suit a retro loving celtic fan that lol


----------

